# I surrender all



## joyfulmom

I played "I Surrender All" and hope you are enjoying this.

I will keep making hymns so I want to hear any ideas or opinion from others. Thank you!!


----------



## regenmusic

Nice work! I wish I remembered my hymn names enough to make a request, but I wouldn't expect anyone to need learn the piece. There are some I really love, especially for the lyrics.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


>


Is that you playing the keyboard sir?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Is that you playing the keyboard sir?


I know it is a fairly simple keyboard playing but not me. I am a piano dunce. I would be challenged to play Chopsticks! :lol:

This is one of my favorite hymns from church but we sing it a cappella. I could not find one from one of our church's postings, and all the sung ones were soloists or such and sounded too poppish for my tastes.

Here it is in the hymnal for those interested:
http://accwindsor.org/HZ/289.png


----------

